# Split paycheck?



## CAwildFire (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi, I just joined TBD today. Does anyone have their paychecks split into multiple accounts?  I want to manage my finances better in future. I want a account for rent and auto-pays only, and one for everything else. Anyone have feedback? Pros and cons or tips?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2019)

.You have to get with your bank to multi accts, first. I would try doing a budget on paper. Spot hours aren't the same, every week.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 3, 2019)

With workday it is possible to choose a percentage or dollar amount to send to one account and the rest go to another. There are a bajillion free budgeting apps on the App Store, as well as pencil and paper like HLM said.


----------



## PogDog (Nov 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> With workday it is possible to choose a percentage or dollar amount to send to one account and the rest go to another. There are a bajillion free budgeting apps on the App Store, as well as pencil and paper like HLM said.


I do this. 90% into my main credit union checking account and 10% into a completely different credit union account. Don’t know if you can set up to split between checking and saving in the same account through direct deposit. Probably not, would have to do that through your bank/cu


----------



## herekittykitty (Nov 3, 2019)

You can split your auto deposit in any way you wish.  I have a set dollar amount that goes into an account in a state where I no longer live.  My insurance is automatically debited from that account & it was easier to just leave it be than to change the insurance debit & close the account.
I have another set dollar amount that goes into my savings account (at a different bank) & the remaining balance of my check goes into my checking account.


----------



## badcrumble (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm all about automating my finances, so I love our direct deposit system. It's easy to set up, but depending on your timing and bank(s), it could take a pay period to be fully activated and you'll get a paper check in the meantime.
We have the option to split our pay up to ten different ways, but if you're planning to split into more than two accounts and you have a variable schedule, be sure to allow yourself enough room for those weeks when the paycheck is a bit smaller. You'll designate your payment order in Workday and if I understand it correctly, if your check doesn't cover all of your designations, the last one(s) on the list won't be fulfilled (e.g. if you want $400 in Acct 1, $300 in Acct2, $50 in Acct3, and the remainder in Acct4, but it's post-holidays and you're only getting ~15 hours a week, you'll probably get your $400 in Acct1, the remainder in Acct2 if there is any, and nothing in Acct3 or Acct4.)


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 11, 2019)

I get half of my paycheck with targets credit union on Wednesdays, then I let it send the rest on Fridays on my 6 other accounts like bank of America, chase, US Bank, etc etc. I also have 401k. So basically I'm left with no more than $300 to spend with my target credit union card. I don't trust myself with money so I prefer to not see my other bank accounts.


----------

